
Humble Bundle: Python and Machine Learning by Packt - Bostonian
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/python-machine-learning-packt-books
======
Bostonian
The average quality of Packt books is lower than for O'Reilly, Apress, or No
Starch Press. I'll spend $15, but can anyone list some worthwhile titles in
this bundle?

